# Found Pigeon Eggs on my balcony!



## November (Jul 24, 2009)

Lately I've been chasing pigeons from my balcony several times daily and today I moved a big garbage bag full of empty pop cans and found a little nest with 2 pigeon eggs in it. So I guess thats why they've been returning so quickly lately.
I'm not too pleased with these pests nesting in my space but I can't just destroy the eggs so I guess the pigeons and I have a truce for now. I'll let them live there until the fledgelings have left the nest and then I intend to pigeon proof the balcony with some spikes or owl statues or something.
For now though, I'm actually kindof excited to see how these eggs turn out. It would be cool to watch the infant birds develop I guess.
Anyway my question is about one of the eggs in particular. It has a brown area on one side and a tiny dark dent on the other side. The other egg seems perfect. Is the egg with the brown on it dead or is it just some external damage to the shell? The pigeons seem to incubate both, but a few times I've seen them sitting on the perfect egg with the brown spot egg sitting a few inches away. Its only been about 8 hours since I discovered the eggs though so I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Haha! Join the club!  See here.

If the other egg really is damaged beyond repair, you'll know soon. The squabs will hatch in 17-19 days after being laid. We've had one unfertilized egg that I waited a few extra days before removing, to make sure it really wasn't going to hatch.

You may not be too pleased now, but I'll tell ya, they grow on you. Ours have been living on our balcony for 14 months now, and they're sitting on the seventh clutch of eggs, due to start hatching anytime from tomorrow (Sunday). Spikes on the rails won't stop them. I think the only thing would probably be to put up netting to enclose the space! That would be a hassle, not to mention very unaesthetic.


----------

